# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire one D260-A - No Wifi after Format



## andeh1234 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I recently formatted my Acer Aspire One D260-A with Windows XP (when installing I got a missing DSQUERY error which I skipped). Once windows was installed I installed all the drivers on the Acer website, however I could not install the WLAN driver (I have tried the Atheros, Broadcom and Realtek drivers) as when I tried it gives me this error:

"The Device may not be present or could have been ejected/unplugged from the system.

Insert or Reinsert now."

Also when I go through device manager and try to install the Network Controller which has a yellow "?". It doesn't allow me to install, even with the windows CD in and telling it to locate the drivers I have on USB.

I don't believe my Wifi is actually turned on as the orange light is very dim, and when I press Fn and F3 for the wireless, nothing happens, however I don't think the Fn function can be a problem because all other functions work (such as disable touchpad/mute/numlock etc).

Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this, any advice would be appreciated?

Thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Andy, you have marked this thread as Solved? Do you still need assistance? 
Be sure there are no smudges or scratches on your XP CD. Go to Start/Run and type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. Put the XP CD in, it will try and copy and missing files from the CD. After that is done, if you have wired internet, go to Windows Update and make sure all updates are applied. Boot into the Bios, make sure that Wireless is *Enabled*. 
If you downloaded the wireless LAN drivers to a USB Flash Drive, unzip the file and extract it to the computers desktop and run the install file.


----------

